# 2,5" HDD in Desktop PC einbauen??



## MrBacon (14. September 2013)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage: kann ich eine 2,5" HDD in einen Desktop PC einbauen?? Die HDD ist die hier: http://www.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA600/79474/WD+Blue+1TB+SATA+6GB+s+9,5mm.article

Der Grund: Mein Corsair Air 540 bietet nur 2 3,5" Einschübe die beide schon belegt sind...

Brauch ich für die 2,5" spezielle Kabel??


Danke im Voraus 

MFG MrBacon


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. September 2013)

Du benötigst Halterungen für 2,5zoll auf 3,5zoll Einschüben, so einen : Caseking.de » HDD/SSD/ODD » HDD Montage-Kits » Akasa AK-MX010 Halterahmen für 2,5 Zoll (nur als Beispiel gewählt)



> Brauch ich für die 2,5" spezielle Kabel??


Nein, alle Kabel sind Identisch, da gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen größeren und kleineren Datenträgern.


----------



## MrBacon (14. September 2013)

Ok,
super hab 3 interne 2,5" Schächte frei...dann passt das...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. September 2013)

Ehhh stopp, ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt.
Wenn du eh so viele 2,5zoll Schächte frei hast, warum hast du dann was von 3,5zoll Schächten geschrieben 

PS:
Der Adapter Vorschlag (link) von mir war etwas voreilig, habe nihcht gelesen gehabt das schon alle 3,5 belegt sind, ist aber jetzt sowieso egal ^^


----------



## MrBacon (14. September 2013)

Ich hab 2 3,5" Schächte (die beide besetzt sind) und 4 2,5" Schächte (von denen einer besetzt ist) und brauche mehr Speicher...deshalb kann ich nur noch ne 2,5" HDD einbauen...deshalb die Frage ob das geht...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. September 2013)

MrBacon schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 3,5" Schächte (die beide besetzt sind) und 4 2,5" Schächte (von denen einer besetzt ist) und brauche mehr Speicher...deshalb kann ich nur noch ne 2,5" HDD einbauen...deshalb die Frage ob das geht...


 
Aber wenn schon ein 2,5" Schacht besetzt ist, müsste dir dann nicht auffallen, dass es damit gar keine Probleme geben sollte?^^


----------



## MrBacon (14. September 2013)

Ist ne SSD...aber wenn die Anschlüsse gleich sind solltes ja gehn...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. September 2013)

Okay, deine Fragestellung im Anfangsbeitrag war konfus.
Du willst wissen ob man auch 2,5zoll HDDs einbauen kann (was du ja indirekt schon wusstest, weil man SSDs ja einbauen kann), und ob die Schnittstellen auf allen Datenträger (Sata und Strom) die selben sind (was du ja jetzt weist).
Das ganze hätten wir alles radikal abkürzen können, wenn richtig gefragt werden würde ...


----------

